# Celebrity Encounter! Kelly Ripa!



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

As you may know if you have read most of my posts, I started bussing at a restaurant in July and have been pretty much been overcoming my anxiety with co-workers and customers.

Well today, the one and only Kelly Ripa (+ her family & husband) came in. I watch her show with Regis almost every day. My heart was racing... I was so starstruck and anxious. 

I was literally shaking when I had to serve them water & take their plates.

She is so beautiful and nice in person. She seems like a really great mother. 

Well, I guess it was kind of a triumph since I didn't spill anything on her or her family !

Can't wait to see if she talks about the great staff at the place she ate, tomorrow morning on the show! haha


----------



## emmak218 (Jul 14, 2006)

:banana Neat! A lot of the local news reporters would come and shop at the place I last worked...I was completely starstruck because I've been watching these news reports since I was a child or for many, many years. I don't even want to imagine how I would act around a television, movie, and music celebrity.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BubblePop15,

Videotape the show tomorrow morning! :lol
Now, you can handle being around celebrities - they are people, too! :boogie :boogie :boogie

...did they leave you a good tip? :banana


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> ...did they leave you a good tip? :banana


LOL yeah that's the most important thing.

The waitress for the table said she got a pretty nice tip, but overall that night I made 15 dollars less than I usually do. :stu

I found it interesting that she came out on a Thursday... I would have expected her to be there on a Friday or Saturday night since she lives in the city through the week.


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

My Achilles Heel said:


> She once said she had SA, I think If I remember right. You should have told her about SAS. lol... jk. Kelly Ripa on SAS, wonder what screename she'd use. :shock


Wow really? I find that hard to believe but if it's true that's amazing - I mean she never shut up at the restaurant lol.


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hah! Interesting! Thanks

That is awesome lol


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Neat. :banana You seemed to have handled it well.


----------

